# France Travel warning 18th June



## Tissy (Jul 10, 2010)

Just read this may be of help.
we are off to the south on thursday
Mass protest by motorcyclists (motardes) in France 18th June

Those of you travelling to or in France on the 18th June 2011 should be aware that a very large number of us motorcyclists will be blocking certain motorway routes on that day.

This is a serious protest against certain measures that have been proposed by the French government that restrict and badly affect the rights and safety of motorcyclists. It is another example of moronic bureaucrats sitting in offices thinking that that are experts in everything.

The French, unlike the Brits, do not take this sort of thing lying down. Every Department will be having a protest. The locations can be seen here: www.uniondesusagersdelaroute.com

I am one of those who happens to believe in the principals of personal freedom with personal responsibility. The French constitution has always been strong on that, too, but the British disease of attacking motorists of all kinds and extracting more money at any opportunity seems to be infecting France now.

The protest is, of course, open to all road users, not just motorcyclists, since the issues are of concern to everyone.

The issues of concern include:

Mandatory wearing of fluorescent jacket on a motorcycle at all times.
The fitting of MUCH larger than normal registration plates.
Making filtering in traffic jams illegal.
The removal of warning signs for radar speed traps.
The ban on radar detectors and other measures that warn of traps.

It won't be long before car drivers and passengers are required to wear crash helmets!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Added info - www.ukfrancebikers.com/.../french-motorcyclists-more-angry-than-ever/


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Just to post the other side of the discussion, as somebody who drives in France 3/4 times a month, I'm all in favour of any restrictions placed on French Motorcycle/Scooter users. Whilst I am perfectlly willing to accept that a minority may be spoiling it for the majority, the behaviour of two wheeled riders in heavy traffic is downright dangerous. It is paticually bad in the Paris area, where it is not unusual to get a kick in the door if they feel you haven't left them enough room to get through. I'm all for them killing themselves, but the recovery of the body and bike remains just adds to the chaos.

Malcolm


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*motorcyclists b& scotter riders*

 well said malcolm. And even more so in Italy believe me.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

Malcolm, couldn't agree with you more, I dream of opening the car door just as one of them come roaring up the inside whilst you are in a traffic jam, they splat into the door and end up like Felix the cat hitting a brick wall.
:twisted: 
Mike


----------



## peeter (Aug 6, 2009)

*motorcycles*

I believe that the larger number plates make it much easier to catch speeders of which there are many.Some do take chances cutting through traffic.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: motorcyclists b& scotter riders*



eddied said:


> well said malcolm. And even more so in Italy believe me.
> saluti,
> eddied


Only last year I was exiting St Remo when coming towards me on the wrong side of parked cars was a huge senior lady on a Burgman.

I indicated that she was in my path by flashing my lights placing my hands in the air all continental style.

She went mental, truly. But not only was it my right of way but she hard turned into my path and just looked spaced out into nothing.

Most Spanish and Italians have no road or common sense.

TM


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

OOh, sorry, but the removal of speed camera warnings is now unfair??????????
Get a life, in fact try to preserve yours, DON'T SPEED!!!!.
If you do not exceed the speed cameras then the new regulation cannot affect you. As far as Radar Detectors are concerned, they are already illegal in France.
Wearing flourescent jackets, why not/
Not being allowed to filter...I assume you mean that overtaking on the inside would be made illegal...too right.
Motorcyclists blocking motorways...let's see if they will still be there in front of a 44ton artic travelling at 90kmph.
Gerry


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
If the past is anything to go on,the French will calmly follow behind the blockade,two artics sat side by side from Calais,up to the Belgian border and nobody broke ranks. It is a french thing,and much to be admired,and as for filtering,by doing this,m/cyclists help to shorten the length of the queue you would be stuck in,imagine,20 m/cycles one behind the other,it makes sense if done properly. Could it be that because you are stuck,so should every body else. Drive in London,with the "Divine Wind",cyclists,LOL.
Ted.
PS. don't forget,if it is a rolling queue,leave two chevrons!! LOL>


----------



## Mike7 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi,
as a motorcyclist and police driver my brother, in his opinion believes that nearly every motorcyclist is also a better car driver because of his/her motorcycling experience.
As a motorcyclist myself I tend to support this view. Do you Think Bike, or even Cyclist whilst driving in your box?
Some of the posts here explain why motorhomers, (and I am one too) are though of as selfish drivers. It is in the highway code to pull over and allow faster traffic through A general annoyance in the Highland single lane roads. I have ridden a motorbike in most Euro countries and found the most selfish drivers to be in.... the UK!
Maybe the Euro drivers can remember how fragile they were on their mopeds, and give due respect to 2 wheelers. As can be seen from above posts, jealousy of someone not having to sit in a queue is a sad thing. I have seen UK drivers deliberately close gaps on bikers to stop them from passing. I have also seen a biker kick the wing mirror off a car for doing the same. And countless other examples of crap driving from 4 wheeled idiots. Hi Viz vests? If a 4 wheeler cannot see a bike with headlight on (vast majority of bikers have light on). hi-viz will make no difference.
cheers,Mike


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

emjaiuk said:


> Just to post the other side of the discussion, as somebody who drives in France 3/4 times a month, I'm all in favour of any restrictions placed on French Motorcycle/Scooter users. Whilst I am perfectlly willing to accept that a minority may be spoiling it for the majority, the behaviour of two wheeled riders in heavy traffic is downright dangerous. It is paticually bad in the Paris area, where it is not unusual to get a kick in the door if they feel you haven't left them enough room to get through. I'm all for them killing themselves, but the recovery of the body and bike remains just adds to the chaos.
> 
> Malcolm


It is stupid remarks like this that make motorcycling in the uk so dangerous :evil:


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

stephenpug said:


> emjaiuk said:
> 
> 
> > Just to post the other side of the discussion, as somebody who drives in France 3/4 times a month, I'm all in favour of any restrictions placed on French Motorcycle/Scooter users. Whilst I am perfectlly willing to accept that a minority may be spoiling it for the majority, the behaviour of two wheeled riders in heavy traffic is downright dangerous. It is paticually bad in the Paris area, where it is not unusual to get a kick in the door if they feel you haven't left them enough room to get through. I'm all for them killing themselves, but the recovery of the body and bike remains just adds to the chaos.
> ...


What's stupid about it?


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Having lived in rural France for over two years I am rather disappointed by some of the new regulations coming. I have felt that there is much more of a community spirit here than anywhere I have lived in the UK. With the speed camera warning signs I feel that I am living in a more sensible society and not one where faceless authority is out to catch everyone. 

In reality warning signs warn of dangerous places where more care and less speed is demanded. With their removal those particularly dangerous spots become disguised and all motorists will need to keep one eye on the speedometer all the time. I would prefer to keep both eyes on the road.

I do look in the mirror frequently and have not had any problems with motorcyclists. In fact on the odd occasions when there has been a holdup I'm glad that bikes are not making them worse.

I'm sure that experts could argue that making all car occupants wear helmets would significantly reduce accident deaths and injuries. I think these same experts would argue against such measures because.........

Paul


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

emjaiuk said:


> Just to post the other side of the discussion, as somebody who drives in France 3/4 times a month, I'm all in favour of any restrictions placed on French Motorcycle/Scooter users. Whilst I am perfectlly willing to accept that a minority may be spoiling it for the majority, the behaviour of two wheeled riders in heavy traffic is downright dangerous. It is paticually bad in the Paris area, where it is not unusual to get a kick in the door if they feel you haven't left them enough room to get through. I'm all for them killing themselves, but the recovery of the body and bike remains just adds to the chaos.
> 
> Malcolm


And I would like to thank the pratt who was driving a car, yes a car driver one of the perfect ones that wrote my sons motorcycle off, the car driver that wrote my daughters motorcycle off and yet another mr perfect car driver that nearly wiped me out on sunday.
All three incidents involved cars comming out of t junctions without stopping.

There are bad road users af all persuassions.

Rant over.

Dave p
Motorhome drive,r car driver, bike rider, Motorcyclist and silver van man.


----------



## Tissy (Jul 10, 2010)

hi guys,
im only warning you that if your travling on Sat you may get held up!!
i didn't want the jury out on motorcyclist. they are not all bad and motor home drivers are not all perfect .
Tissy


----------

